# Looking for gamers in Sacramento, CA area



## mistergone (Feb 23, 2003)

i'm trying to start up a Mutants & Masterminds campaign in the Sacramento, CA area. i'm also interested in playing D&D3E, as long as it's a slightly different flavour of campaign than the typical fantasy setting. i also could stand to play a modern horror game, like All Flesh Must Be Eaten or Unknown Armies, or even a D20 Modern game, but i don't own any of those...

and boardgames! i have an old edition of Talisman, a really old edition of Cosmic Encounter, and Zombies!!!, all of which I would really like to play.


----------



## garyh (Mar 10, 2003)

Hey there, Mistergone!  I don't have M&M, but I am in Sac and would enjoy some 3E.  Problem is, my schedule is wicked (grad school evenings plus 20 hours work a week).  Still, let me know what days might work for you.  I haven't had any luck with live gaming in ages.*




* - this is more than a little bit related to why I spend enough time in the Play By Post forums to be a Mod.


----------



## mistergone (Mar 10, 2003)

Hey, well... I am still looking for players. The game would be held on Saturdays most likely, also most likely every other Saturday. 

Speaking of play by post games, I am sort of interested in playing in one. Obviously, they're a lot of fun. I've never tried one though.


----------



## mistergone (Mar 12, 2003)

bump and chance to use THIS:


----------



## bloodymage (Mar 20, 2003)

mistergone said:
			
		

> *
> Speaking of play by post games, I am sort of interested in playing in one. Obviously, they're a lot of fun. I've never tried one though. *




Click on "Macray's Keep" in my sig.


----------



## mistergone (Mar 25, 2003)

a last-ditch bump


----------



## Lalato (Mar 26, 2003)

mistergone...  You were right... The Sacramento area is a deadzone for gaming...

Have you been to DnD Meetup?

http://dnd.meetup.com

There are currently 10 people listed for Sacramento...

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/DayOneGames/

This yahoo group has 27 members and seems fairly active....

Good Luck finding a game...
--sam


----------

